# Unlocking iPhone 4s



## bala (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm traveling from the US to Oz, and am looking into options for mobile phones. I currently own an iPhone 4s, but my carrier is Verizon. (So the phone is currently locked.)

Has anyone else unlocked their phones? Opinions on best third party tutorials or guides on how to correctly do this? 

Cheers!


----------



## bala (Apr 8, 2013)

*Information Needed*

Just wanted to post this out there, incase another traveler is looking for some answers.

I just got off the phone with my carrier, Verizon. I was able to contact the Global Service helpline, which helped me to unlock my iPhone for international use. Should your travel/stay be permant, the phone is unlocked and can be used with any carrier, even if you no longer have/keep your Verizon account.

The process is extremely simple. So you don't need to worry about youtubing a bunch of random complicated tutorials and guides - Just give Verizon a ring


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi 

I recently went to the US from Oz and did the same with my iPhone 4S - I was able to unlock it online via Vodafone's (my provider) website. 

I was surprised that I was able to, as I'm only 12 months through a 2 year plan!


----------

